# Bumble Foot in Rat Manor?



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I have my female rats in a Petco Rat Manor. The shelves and ramps are made out of powder coated wire mesh. I read that this might cause bumble foot but mine never had a problem in the 3 months I have them in it. I have not covered the shelves or ramps (yet) to control odor.
Anyone else whose rats are housed in this case?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It's actually not the mesh that causes Bumblefoot, that's a misconception. They should be fine walking on the levels that are uncovered. As long as they have hammocks, and something soft on the bottom it's nothing to worry about.

What REALLY caused bumble-foot is dirty solid floors, just walking in too much feces or urine or an infected cut on the foot is what leads to the infection.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## texasreb (Jan 11, 2011)

When I first got my two females they were in a PetCo. Rat Manor cage. The "fine mesh" shelves and ramps were all frayed and they cut both us and the rats--so I replaced the cage with a Critter Nation. 

I'd like to build shelves and ramps for that cage or order replacements (not mesh) for that cage and use it again. Any ideas???


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know of any cages the same size you can order replacements from. If you don't mind ordering from the UK, many UK stores sell ferplast shelves you could add. I'm not sure but I may have seen them on eBay as well.


----------



## texasreb (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks. I haven't had much luck either. I contacted PetCo and they don't offer replacement parts for that product.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

my RM from Petco is fine. Maybe you can replace the whole cage if it is injuring your rats.


----------



## texasreb (Jan 11, 2011)

I already have. I was just looking to refurb that cage and use it...


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's a link for the shelves I mentioned earlier:

http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/ferplast-corner-shelf-grey-fits-wire-cages-p-376.html


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

If you order from EquineCanineFeline there is a code to get 10% off. It's 'fancyrats'. Also, they may be quite slow to post stuff as they've recently had to close a shop.


----------

